# best dump lift style



## burlman (Jul 10, 2007)

info required gang. I'm trailer shopping for a dumper for the new pick-up. I have looked at scissor lift, telescopic front hoists and dual short frame lift cylinders for the tipping of the dump. which is the better as far as maintenance and repair costs, and which is stronger. looking at a 5 or 7 ton trailer. thanks for any input or put down...


----------



## ktm rider (Jul 10, 2007)

I would go with a scissor lift. They are a tad more money but I think they are worth it. The problem i have seen with the dual ram set up is that one ram will start to leak or become weaker and start to twist the trailer when lifting.


----------



## MrGriz (Jul 10, 2007)

The telescopic lift will give you the most oompf to start the load lifting. I would say that in the weight range you are considering though, a good scissor lift would be the best choice. Make sure it's double acting (not gravity down). I would stay away from the dual cylinder set up.


----------



## ktm rider (Jul 10, 2007)

MrGriz said:


> The telescopic lift will give you the most oompf to start the load lifting..


I was told the exact opposite by just about every manufacturer, ( even the ones that did not make dumpers with scissor lifts) 

burlman,
I recently bought a dumper and I looked at the 10k 's. There was only one company ( Hawke) that made a 10K that offered a scissor lift. But they did not offer the other features i was looking for. I didn't see any company that offered a scissor lift in the 5k or 7k range. I ended up getting a 12 k.


----------



## Ductape (Jul 10, 2007)

My trailer is a lowly single acting, single cylinder. It has never had a problem dumping a load. However..... if i were buying new and money were not an object, i'd get a power up/ power down scissor.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 11, 2007)

Scissor lift is the lightest duty with the most moving parts. Dual ram has equal pressure even if one is leaking.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone got pics on what you guys are all on about?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 11, 2007)

Hardly anyone got tipping trailers here, proper ones that is.


----------



## Ductape (Jul 11, 2007)

This is mine. 6ft X 10ft, 7000lb gross weight. Ekka, you'll need to do the metric conversion. It will haul (legally) about 5,200lbs.


----------



## ktm rider (Jul 11, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Scissor lift is the lightest duty with the most moving parts. Dual ram has equal pressure even if one is leaking.



I disagree. If that were the case why would anyone put more money into a scissor lift and get less performance??? My buddies 14K dual ram has one ram that does not lift as fast as the other and it tweaks the trailer pretty good. This is why I went with the scissor lift.


----------



## ktm rider (Jul 11, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Some dump trailers are designed with the bed between the wheels and some with the bed above the wheels. I like the low loading height of the bed between the wheels.




I got the low profile. It is WAY easier to load my tractor on. But with a 12K it still isn't all that low. The over you mentioned is called a deck over, where the whells are under the bed. Would probably be good for getting into tight places


----------



## joesawer (Jul 12, 2007)

ktm rider said:


> I disagree. If that were the case why would anyone put more money into a scissor lift and get less performance??? My buddies 14K dual ram has one ram that does not lift as fast as the other and it tweaks the trailer pretty good. This is why I went with the scissor lift.



You get more mechanical advantage early in the lift with scissors lift, so you can tip more with less. It gains ground clearance over vertical angled twin ram. It gains bed space over telescoping rams.
Your buddys dual ram has a problem along with the leak. Probably an alignment, bent cylinder shaft, deformed cylinder barrel, or possible restriction. If the cylinders are the same size and properly installed they will have the same pressure even if one leaks. With the trailor being tweaked I would look at alignment first.
You never see scissors lift on modern tandem axle or bigger dump trucks, including quarry trucks that will cycle 50+ times per shift, two shifts per day for years. They work good for lighter duty low cycle rate applications.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 12, 2007)

Ductape

Where's the pics showing the lifting mechanism?

Tip it up and takes some pics please.

Why would you need dual rams? Surely one is enough.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 12, 2007)

There are pro's & con's to every type of lift system.
My 16' 14K trailer has twin rams, double acting.
My 2 dump trucks have scissor lifts, single acting.
The twin rams are a little slower, since you have to actuate 2 cylinders, and the double acting cylinders (power down) is slower to let down than the single acting system. But it's still faster than unloading by hand.

It's true that on twin rams that if one cylinder doesen't do it's job that you can twist the deck. Keeping the cylinders in good shape is just part of maintenance. Think about what would happen if you blow out the cylinder on a scissor lift (I've had that happen, not pretty).

The most important thing to do is choose a system (any system) that has the capacity to lift what you are hauling. Trailer company's over rating systems is a big headache reguardless of the system.

Andy


----------



## nytreeman (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd go with the scissor lift I've always had good luck with them,but def get one with pressure up/down if you can IMO


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jul 18, 2007)

*Nott*



joesawer said:


> You get more mechanical advantage early in the lift with scissors lift, so you can tip more with less. It gains ground clearance over vertical angled twin ram. It gains bed space over telescoping rams.
> Your buddys dual ram has a problem along with the leak. Probably an alignment, bent cylinder shaft, deformed cylinder barrel, or possible restriction. If the cylinders are the same size and properly installed they will have the same pressure even if one leaks. With the trailor being tweaked I would look at alignment first.
> You never see scissors lift on modern tandem axle or bigger dump trucks, including quarry trucks that will cycle 50+ times per shift, two shifts per day for years. They work good for lighter duty low cycle rate applications.



Sissors lifts, are the weakist lift system at the starting point,..Twin hyd cylinders are the absolute strongest threw out the entire lifting cycle,..E, J,


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jul 18, 2007)

*Best lift*



STEELHEAD said:


> Sissors lifts, are the weakist lift system at the starting point,..Twin hyd cylinders are the absolute strongest threw out the entire lifting cycle,..E, J,



Also,.. Ive seen alot more bent and twisted sissors lifts than all the ram type. There isnt much to bend or twist on a ram system, There are alot of twisted sissors lifts out there,..Just my personal experince with lifts,,E, J,


----------

